# Budapest



## ginsberg (Sep 8, 2004)

Anyone need information on Budapest?

Ed


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2004)

hi ginsberg, why not just go ahead and post your Budapest information anyway - check out some previous posts in this section to see the format. 

-your friendly neighbourhood moderator


----------



## ginsberg (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks.  I'm currently living in Budapest and in a position to answer anyone's questions but to write about the city would take a lot of space and I don't know what needs people have.

Ed


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2004)

ok, how about the big hill right on the other side of the danube, its got a big castle on top and if i remember correctly you can see all across the city from there.  I think the castle was called fishermans something? 

Unfortunately I was quite intoxicated when I was there, but it seemed like a really cool place. If you have anymore info on that location I'd be really chuffed! I'd love to revisit Budapest again, any places that are off the beaten tourist path would be great.


----------



## ginsberg (Sep 8, 2004)

You're talking about Castle Hill.  The particular place, next to Mathias Church, is Fisherman's Grotto.  It was built by the same architect that re-moldeled the church and is about 110 years old.  Off the beaten track?  There are extensive Roman ruins nearby and, on Castle Hill itself there are streets of houses built around 1700.  Although they are near where tourists congregate, very few people walk the extra block to explore them.  Another idea is to take the Cog Railway to the end (in Buda), and then take a ride on the Children's Railroad.  Margit Island is also intersting, as is a town very close by called Szentendre (about 45 minutes on a commutter railroad).  Finally, the Central Market is a huge (primarily) food market which is walking distance from the center of town.  The building was built in the 1890's.  Many tourists go there but there are also smaller versions throughout the city where ordinary people shop and tourists do not know about.

Hope that helps.

Ed


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Ginsberg, 

I'd be fascinated to hear what your experience of the Hungarian landscape is like.  I'm planning to go around Europe in winter (if travellinganywhere  in Europe in winter isn't a contradiction due to break down in public services).  As a land-locked country, I'm curious to know what Hungarian landscape photographers search for.  Naturally there will be the tourist office approach, but Hungary isn't somewhere high on the list where people map out for holiday, whereas Budapest is. 

Best wishes.


----------



## ginsberg (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello,

Budapest does not have a great deal in terms of dynamic landscapes.  It doesn't really have any mountains.  Hills form a lot of the area of northern Hungary. They are beautiul but not unusual.  Hungarians go to Romania (Transylvania), Northern Slovakia (Tatras), or Austria to ski.  

East and south of Budapest is a great plane which goes all the way to Romania.  A few hours south West is the lake everyone in the country talks about, Balaton.  It is large and shallow.  

If you like river landscape (sort of like the Hudson River north of New York Ciry), the area called the Danube Bend is worth visiting.  (Basically the area of the Danube between Budapest and the Esztergom - Komarom area).  

We don't have a car and travel almost always by train.  They are slow and not modern but run on schedule and are inexpensive.

Does this help?

Yours,

Ed


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Ed, 

Thanks for the information.  I'd long wondered why Hungary wasn't raved about as a tourist destination.  Sounds like the Danube and the plains would be worth a visit in between the rest of the former Eastern bloc. 

Wonder if you know of any landscape photographers working in Hungary who have URLs.....

Thanks


----------



## ginsberg (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't but you might write an e-mail to:
Kinces Karoly
fotomuz@visio.c3.hu
OR
foto.muzeum@axelero.hu

He is the director of the Hungarian Museum of photography.  He is very approachable.  Although he doesn't speak English he has a few people who do on his staff.

Yours,

Ed


----------



## Ivana again (Jan 21, 2005)

ginsberg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Budapest does not have a great deal in terms of dynamic landscapes.  It doesn't really have any mountains.  Hills form a lot of the area of northern Hungary. They are beautiul but not unusual.  Hungarians go to Romania (Transylvania), Northern Slovakia (Tatras), or Austria to ski.
> 
> ...



I think from the chain bridge there is possibility to make a beatufull pictures of Budapest!
I will show one i made from the bridge.I am just beginer in taking photos :mrgreen:


----------



## AlmightyWa (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm going to Budapest for Three days in February. Any reccomendations? Bear in mind I am with girlfriend, so no photo-specific locations would be allowed, only ones where we can go for other reasons as well. And no camping out for 6 hours to get the perfect photo.

Bloody girlfriends, grumble.


----------



## Ivana again (Jan 26, 2005)

AlmightyWa said:
			
		

> I'm going to Budapest for Three days in February. Any reccomendations? Bear in mind I am with girlfriend, so no photo-specific locations would be allowed, only ones where we can go for other reasons as well. And no camping out for 6 hours to get the perfect photo.
> 
> Bloody girlfriends, grumble.



You have  Castle Hill and Chaine bridge :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------

